# Pure Sine Wave Inverters



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello!

Having had a Modified Sine wave in our previous motorhome, considering fitting one to our new one via a contactor.

However, I have noticed the price of Pure Sine Waves have come down quite considerably recently.

Should I buy now, or, do some of you think they will fall some more in price yet?

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Go for it now teeny and report to us so that we can rely on your experiance before purchase.

Dave p


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Prices*

1000W Pure Sine wave £279
2000w Modified £200

3000w Pure Sine wave £365
3000w Modified £285

I just cannot seem to find a 2000w Pure Sine Wave at the right price

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi, Whats the advantage with pure sine wave, think i read that delicate electrical equipment could be damaged without one. We use a 1000w modified one with no probs, run computer etc. 

Is there any other advantages?

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Paul,

Read this:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Inverter*



DABurleigh said:


> Paul,
> 
> Read this:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-450452.html#450452
> ...


Thanks for that Dave.

So if I need say 900w of Pure Sine Wave Consumption. Do you think a 1000w (peak 2000w) would be sufficient, efficient enough or am I bordering on the limit a touch?

TM


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes, thanks Dave, good, informative reading.

Paul.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

TM,

Well the strict answer to your question is 1000W is good enough.

However, before you buy it, find it doesn't work and have a go at me, you might consider the accuracy and completeness of your requirement.

I don't know much other than hair dryers and aircons that have such a power requirement. If aircons, they have a significant start-up load which have to be allowed for. 1000W inverters would then cope admirably with an CONTINUOUS 900W load, IF ONLY they could supply the greater startup load. Some would; some wouldn't. It depends on the detailed technical specs.

The good news is that a quality inverter would be nearer a mains supply than a genny in doing this. My inverter fires up my aircon, while the genny is incapable of doing so, but the smart inverter can then hand-off the demand to the running genny. Clever stuff.

That, however, is not an excuse to play safe and buy double the size of inverter you need, just a reason to think a little more carefully.

A good practice is for posters to give the context of their question rather than jump to a solution with only part of the relevant detail and ask for a definitive answer! 

Now, if an aircon off an inverter, 900W is high for an alternator load. And if a hairdrier, I can't think many are 900W. So was your question a specific or abstract one? 

Those pure sine-wave prices seem attractive. What make/model/supplier?

Dave


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Looks like i,m doing it wrong then(as usual)

We have a fully integrated 1000w inverter which we use for everything when required, low current appliances, laptop etc. However, we have in the house a 300w inverter still in the box, bought for £20 from a maplins sale, should therefore, according to Daves info, get this wired up and use for laptop etc to save power.

Paul.


----------

